# sERIOUSLY WHO IS GUMBY?



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

????


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

:frenchy:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

:laugh: Jeff Van Gundy = Gumby


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

This is.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> This is.




haha!


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Gumby







Pokey







P r i c k l e - seems to get censored, he's a yellow dinosaur with spines







Goo







The Blockheads








That's Gumby and his friends (and enemies - blockheads)

Here's Jeff Van Gundy


----------

